# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Boardauswahl nach langer Pause

## BuergerLars

Moin Zusammen,

ich habe vor etwa 8 Jahren surfen gelernt und war dann auch ein paar mal mit meinem damaligen Board (ca. 170L) rundum Fehmarn am surfen. Allerdings ohne Wasserstart etc. 
Seit etwa 6 Jahren habe ich aus den verschiedensten Grnden leider nicht geschafft das fortzufhren. Nun ergibt es sich, dass ich wieder anfangen mchte und auch Zeit in das Hobby investieren will. 
Allerdings bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuem Board. In den letzten Jahren hat sich da ja doch einiges gendert. Bin 1,84 m und wiege ca. 105 kg. Gibt es da Empfehlungen?

Gru Lars

----------


## KIV

Erstmal herzlichen Glckwunsch zu Deinem Entschlu. Bleib dran, es lohnt sich!  :Wink: 

Ich wrde an Deiner Stelle erstmal mit dem alten Board starten und bei entsprechenden Lernerfolg nachkaufen. Dann machst Du mit nem Allrounder um 145 Liter nichts verkehrt, denke ich.
Lies Dich mal durch die Webseiten der Hersteller (Fanatic, JP, Starboard, Tabou...), dann hast Du schon mal etwas berblick. Surf-Test der letzten Jahre gibts sicher auch zum Download.

----------


## BuergerLars

Moin,

ja danke erstmal fr die Antwort. Das Problem mit dem alten Board ist, dass es defekt ist. :/ Deswegen habe ich halt gedacht mir nen gutes gebrauchtes zum Wiedereinstieg zuzuelgen.

----------


## robin_her

Hi,
ich wrd dir auch eher empfehlen nicht unbedingt zu etwas total altem zu greifen!
Ich bin auch ''Wiedereinsteiger'' und habe mir fr 300€ gebraucht ein Fanatic Freewave 95Liter gekauft und bin super zufrieden! Hatte allerdings vor meiner Pause auch schon ein recht groes Level, je nach knnen knnte man auch noch ein paar Liter mehr nehmen, also so 100-110 Liter! Guck mal bei ebay kleinanzeigen oder hier nach den bekannten Marken (Fanatic, JP, Starboard...) und schau dir dann wenn du was gutes findest Tests dazu an!

Gru
Robin

----------


## KIV

Sorry, aber die Liter-Empfehlung ist totaler Schwachsinn. Der TE hat 105kg Kampfgewicht, Du hast ihm gerade einen Voll-Sinker empfohlen... Und das, obwohl sein bisheriges Board 170L Volumen hatte.

An den TE: Zum Wiedereinstieg wrde ich mir ein Board mit hnlichem Volumen besorgen, berfordere Dich nicht. Vielleicht nimmst Du einen sportlicheren Allrounder. Damt hast Du zumindest lnger Spa, als mit einem Anfnger-Tanker aus Thermoplast....

----------


## robin_her

Oh sorry, ich hatte das vllig berlesen! Vergiss meine Antwort!
Trotzdem schau lieber nach einem aktuellen Board anstatt nach einem alten,meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Spafaktor einfach grer auf aktuelleren Material! 

Gru
Robin

----------


## newt3

such dir 'nen freeride oder freeride/aufsteiger board der 160 liter klasse.
einen jp funster/funride oder starboard go zum beispiel. 

oder auch im gnstigen preissegment einen aktuellen f2 ride oder xantos (also nicht die alten langen sondern die aktuellen). bic techno oder bic core wren auch solche boards. neu um 700 zu haben.

aber im grunde kostet dich ein gebrauchtes topmarkenboard halt unterm strich nicht mehr als ein neues gnstigboard. sptestens, wenn du es wieder abgibst macht sich das halt bemerkbar.

400 aufwrts wirst fr ein halbwegs modernes board (also jnger 10 jahre, modern breiter shape) immer ausgeben mssen.

---------
falls das geld richtig knapp ist sonst einen alten powerglide 160 liter oder sowas. der ist zwar noch recht lang aber eben auch schon gut breit. der sollte dann zwischen 150 und 250 kosten je nachzustand und finne.

------
wichtig ist dass du dir kein slalom oder formula brett andrehen lt. die haben zwar auch viel volumen, sind auch schn breit und kurz aber von den manvereigenschaften, fahreigenschaften und fuschlaufenpositionen eben nicht fr anfnger oder aufsteiger geeignet sondern eben bereits recht spezielle boards.
es kann zwar sein dass du bei deinem gewicht und deinem revier spter mal bei solch einem board landest aber eben erst, wenn du vernnftig surfen kannst.

---------

sollte das 160 liter brett dann nach 1, 2, 3 saisons als grtes board zu gro fr dich sein (ein kstenbewohner kommt ja oft aufs wasser und macht hoffentlich schnell fortschritte) ist dann als grtes brett bei deinem gewicht sicherlich so 145 liter angesagt.
das ist bei 105kg immernoch komforttabel fr jeglichen shotstart aber eben schon einen ticken agiler als ein 160 liter board und mitunter auch leichter (je nach bauweise eben).
finanziel drfte der tausch in ein kleineres nicht groartig wehtun. gerade die groen boards sind saugefragt, weil eben leute die einsteigen wollen usw sich in der regel nichts neues leisten wollen (die neupreise sind teilweise auch schwer vermittelbar.)

--------
die aufsteigerboards haben oft den vorteil dass sie entsprechend robust gebaut sind.
bei starboard zb die tufskin oberflche (volle polsterung ber das gesamte deck) und auch die funster oder funride von jp halten echt was aus.
die klassischen freerider sind da schon deutlich empflindlicher. schauchst du dir einen shark oder gecko von fanatic an so ist der in der einfachen bauweise (HRS) trotz der bezeichnen High-Restistance-Skin nicht wirklich robust gebaut sondern man haut da recht schnell mal 'ne macke rein die dan repariert werden mchte.
von daher lieber 1, 2 kg schwer in kauf nehmen es wird am anfang nicht so groartig auffallen auf dem wasser.
hinzu kommen mitunter zustzliche fuschlaufenpositionen sehr weit vorne was eben das gleiten lernen und schlaufen fahren lernen durchaus erleichtert.

beherrscht du sicher das trapezfahren, angleiten, fuschlaufenfahren, durchgleiten und den wasserstart (der ist zwar auf solch groen boards selten 100% notwendig aber wenn der wind mal zulegt eben einfacher als das segel an der shot rauszuwuchen. bei kleineren boards und zunehmeden wellen wird er dann sogar essentiell) kannst dir ja immernoch ein kleineres leichtes board kaufen.

-----------
nimm beim kauf am besten jemand mit der sich auskennt. die meistens boards sind halt doch irgendwo repariert und da gilt es einzuschtzen ob der schaden akzeptabel ist und die reperatur ok oder ob es sich um ein kaputtes brett handelt (retten kann man immer irgendwie aber einen beulenteppisch oder ein board was im standbereich weichgetrampelt ist zu reparieren ist dann doch ein riesiger aufwand).
wenn das board makelos erscheint dann trotzdem berall mal abdrcken, ruhig die wage beihaben und messen wieviel es vom hersteller gewicht abweicht (500 gramm schlaufen kommen meist immer dran. und dann drftens noch 6-10% aufs herstellergewicht sein. wenns mehr ist stimmt evtl was nicht).

-------------
achte darauf das 'ne passende finne dabei ist. die originale oder auch eine die vom einsatzbereich und gre eben pat.
boardbag ist auch nett denn den noch zu kaufen kost halt sonst nochmal extra.

----------


## BuergerLars

Nabend zusammen,

danke erstmal fr die Antworten. Das surfen nie gnstig war/ist, wei ich ja auch und habe deswegen im vorraus selber mit ca. 800€ gerechnet.  Hatte jetzt anfang der Woche auch nochmal kurz Zeit und bin im rtlichen Surfladen vorbeigefahren. Auch da sind wir auf ca. 160l und Richtung Starboard go gekommen. 
Da ich ja eh erst wieder Anfang nchsten Jahres anfangen werde, hoffe ich, dass mir bis dahin noch ein gutes Angebot ber den Weg luft. 

Gru

Lars

----------


## seegraser

hallo,
hier noch ein paar Anregungen :

http://www.surf-forum.com/showthread...usr%C3%BCstung

http://forum.oase.com/showthread.php?t=147345

----------


## knufschu

Hier scheint meine Frage auch passend, denn auch ich suche aktuell noch ein Freerideboard (80 kg Krpergewicht) .

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einem neueren Fanatic Viper, dem Gecko bei rund 140+ Liter? Mir wurde hier schon mal eins mit Mittelfinne vorgeschlagen (HRS 165+ meine ich) oder dem JP Funster bzw anderen Modellen?

Freue mich ber Antworten!

----------


## abinswasser

das neuere Fanatic Viper stand schon unter meinen Fen, auch von einem Kollegen, und wir kamen mit dem Ding nicht zurecht. Es ist zwar leicht, aber die haben irgendwelche Faktoren so verndert, dass es kaum schn fhrt, leider ...

----------


## Sammis

Ich stimme auch zu, dass ein modernes Board auf jeden Fall besser sein wird als das alte. Mein Bruder gab mir einmal sein Board das er seit 7 Jahren gelogen hatte, und ich benutzte es, bis ich Geld hatte, um ein neues zu kaufen. Aber als ich ein neues Surfbrett gekauft habe, habe ich es bereut, es vorher nicht getan zu haben

----------


## seegraser

"dass ein modernes Board auf jeden Fall besser sein wird als das alte"

das kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Ich sah glckliche Oldiefahrer und glckliche Neukufer, je nach Ambitionen, Bereich, Spot, Bed. u auch Portemonnaie  :Smile:  . Man sollte nicht das Falsche besitzen, ganz gleich welches.

----------

